# Russian Outdoor Enclosure *PICS*



## Team Gomberg (Feb 7, 2013)

Thank you everyone for all of your input, help and suggestions. 

After a few months of research and preparations we now have an outdoor pen ready to house a Russian tortoise!

This pen is 20ft x 6ft. The walls are 12in with a 4in lip around the entire top to prevent climbing out. I painted the wood but my husband did the cutting and assembling. 

At one end I have a lock box that I will use at night. Its 14in x 22in and goes down 14in into the ground. I was given the idea by another member to bury a plastic tote and use the wood for the top frame and doors. I love it, its safe, secure, dry and just perfect. 

Its fully planted (overgrown may be a better term) with aloe vera, grasses, white clover, many different weeds and succulents. 

I have a glazed terra cota saucer for water but will upgrade it to a much larger size in the near future. 

I have slate tiles throughout the enclosure as a tortoise only mosaic walkway. 

I think it is officially ready now for a tenant to move in!



























Next up, the remodel of the new leopard tortoise pen 

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Eloise's mommy (Feb 7, 2013)

I like it! I bet any tort would be happy here.


----------



## lynnedit (Feb 7, 2013)

You two are sure efficient. That looks, well, perfect. 

_Maybe_ another hide on the tree end (largish overturned clay pot?). However, your tort will love rooting around in the weeds and the base of the tree as well. 

Really, really nice job!


----------



## tortoise007 (Feb 7, 2013)

I envy you...


----------



## laney (Feb 8, 2013)

That looks great for them, what country you in? I assume you get good weather! I want it lol


----------



## theEastCoastTurtle (Feb 8, 2013)

What types of plants are those.


----------



## mctlong (Feb 8, 2013)

Wow, what a very lucky Russian!!!


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 8, 2013)

Thanks everyone..i really wanted to make it as perfect as i could. 

I live in southern California and its perfect for keeping Russians out doors 

I have a bare spot by that tree so either i will add a hide there or plant a bush..something.

Next update will be pictures when i finally get someone! Can't wait


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 8, 2013)

Really just perfect. I know it's been said but it is true!


----------



## Chinque (Feb 8, 2013)

Woah, that is so cool!! I'm getting a Russian soon and I'm so jealous, because I don't have the room in our fenced-in yard to build an enclosure that huge/awesome!!! ðŸ˜„


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 8, 2013)

Well my night box is getting put to the test real quick. 

The past 2 days were 80 degrees and sunny. Today it is super windy, lots of rain and some hail! I checked the box once this morning already, still dry inside  so thats good. I'm going to check it again later on too.


----------



## luvpetz27 (Feb 8, 2013)

Love it!!
Great job!


----------



## Momof4 (Feb 8, 2013)

You guys did a very nice job!!! You're little guy is going to be so happy!! 

You described my weather to a T. You must be close to San Diego


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 8, 2013)

Momof4 said:


> You guys did a very nice job!!! You're little guy is going to be so happy!!
> 
> You described my weather to a T. You must be close to San Diego



North of you, but not by too far! crazy so cal weather...lol


----------



## biochemnerd808 (Feb 16, 2013)

This looks really, really nice! Good job!


----------



## Tom (Feb 16, 2013)

Heather, I missed this thread last week. It looks fantastic. Nice job and a perfect example of how it SHOULD be done.


----------



## lmh (Feb 17, 2013)

That is amazing! Thanks for giving me some ideas for my own enclosure that I will be working on in the near future.


----------



## Team Gomberg (Feb 17, 2013)

Yay thanks everyone!!



I do love it, and so does the Russian!!!


----------

